# photos of wid camping in scarborough and at hutoft 2012



## kontiki man (Jan 27, 2013)

View attachment 11310View attachment 11311View attachment 11312


----------



## Deleted member 20892 (Jan 27, 2013)

Make the most of Huttoft, as i see it, it will only go the same way as Mogg's Eye, and a height barrier will be installed sooner than later.......Hope i'm wrong though as we love Huttoft.!

jt


----------



## maingate (Jan 27, 2013)

it's wilders putting out awnings, tables and chairs that have resulted in the loss of many good spots for the rest of us.


----------



## terrywolf (Jan 27, 2013)

tables chairs and a patio heater no wonder they think you are there for a week:scared::scared::scared:


----------



## shortcircuit (Jan 27, 2013)

maingate said:


> it's wilders putting out awnings, tables and chairs that have resulted in the loss of many good spots for the rest of us.



And where did this gem of illogical wisdom come from.  On that logic if a motorist set up a picnic table then they would get banned . I understood the problems were alleged to be the dumping of rubbish.


----------



## maingate (Jan 27, 2013)

If you think that behaviour goes unnoticed by locals then you really have got a short circuit.

I have used Huttoft, Moggs Eye and Six Marshes myself and got to know some of the regulars. I never saw them doing that but maybe they did.

That is not wilding .... it is taking the p**s in my view. But there again, according to you, I am illogical. :dance:


----------



## shortcircuit (Jan 27, 2013)

Thanks for your well thought out reasoned reply.


----------



## maureenandtom (Jan 27, 2013)

No, it's not illogical.   I've said many times to officialdom that we will not turn a local authority's parking places into campsites.  Sorry, Kontiki, if any council member or employee sees this picture he can just blow my assertion out of the water.  If you do it, and I'd rather you didn't, then I'd rather you kept it to yourself.

And as far as dumping of waste goes.   Well.   It's not all that long ago that we had a thread telling the world that something like half of us do dump our waste on the ground.



***** said:


> We have been at the Ambleside Aire for a few days and have noticed that about half of the vans that vacate, leave a tell tale water trail behind as they go. Today another van had left it's grey tap open while washing or whatever, leaving quite a large puddle running towards the adjacent van.
> In conversation with the owner, I just mentioned that had he noticed or forgotten to close the tap. He said that he emptied before arriving and as it was difficult to reach and close. Nearly 12 hours latter it is still open and creating a large puddle.
> What makes it worse is thet the owner is a member of the respectable club the MCC and told me that he comes here regularly and usually parks on the grass with the tap open as it does the hedges good.
> OK it may be good for the hedges but not on the hardcore where the next user might sit out!
> ...



So now we have N Yorks drafting a TRO with the reason - to prevent dumping of waster.

And we can't argue.  Not with the camping.  And not with the dumping.  The evidence is here for any council employee to read.


----------



## Burtie (Jan 27, 2013)

It's not worth mentioning anything anymore if mh owners are going to put awnings up and get tables out
They will do it wether we like it or not and as for emails that a lot of us have received from Scarborough 
Council many of them are of exactly the same wording so what ever it may be like putting awnings up 
Or dumping waste on the roads we are not going to change them that do do it  nor are we going to make 
Scarborough council change their minds so what ever the reason may be the damage is done we have to 
Live with it


----------



## maureenandtom (Jan 27, 2013)

It's not just Scarborough.


----------



## Burtie (Jan 27, 2013)

I think the first thing I ever heard of this episode was somebody with a mh parked up the top end of 
Whitby I believe and a woman wallet past and noticed waste water dripping from the grey tank then
All of a sudden it's all over the wild camping forum that Scarborough council have stopped motorhomes 
Parking up overnight it must be neigh on three years since I last went and I've never had any trouble
Off any one up that area I even love the place but just because we own motorhomes the innocent will 
Suffer now because of the ones that don't give a **** about how we feel. I am planning to go back there 
In July  hope to see some innocent members up there and have a chat about the good old days in 
Scarborough and whitby


----------



## kontiki man (Jan 27, 2013)

*photo,s*

sorry for the photo,s on here and I hope that I,ve deleted them in time not thinking sorry to everbody


----------



## maureenandtom (Jan 27, 2013)

We've not given you much of a welcome.   Don't let this ruin your enjoyment of the site.


----------



## barryd (Jan 27, 2013)

Burtie said:


> It's not worth mentioning anything anymore if mh owners are going to put awnings up and get tables out
> They will do it wether we like it or not and as for emails that a lot of us have received from Scarborough
> Council many of them are of exactly the same wording so what ever it may be like putting awnings up
> Or dumping waste on the roads we are not going to change them that do do it  nor are we going to make
> ...



I dont know.  Maybe the forum does do its bit for educating others into wildcamping good conduct.  If you didnt know better then you might not think about putting out awnings, patio heaters etc and think nothing of it.  We however on here realise because of our collective knowhow and experiences just what a thin line we tread in the UK.  Im sure the OP had just good intentions and didnt cause any bother and just wanted to show off his photos.  Very nice they were too.  Now perhaps he may go away and think about just what he gets out next time he is wilding.   

I myself have learnt from others on here.  I never would have thought about going around cleaning places up and picking up other peoples trash but having read that others do this and even witnessed other wild campers doing it I now try and do my bit.


----------



## Burtie (Jan 27, 2013)

kontiki man said:


> sorry for the photo,s on here and I hope that I,ve deleted them in time not thinking sorry to everbody



Not at all kontiki man don't get me wrong the pictures are beautiful I don't think 
Any harm is being done in the pictures it's just a case obviously that the residents 
And Scarborough council don't like motorhomes in their town so I think they just make 
New rules up as they go along and blame it on mh owners


----------



## kontiki man (Jan 27, 2013)

*hi chris*



Mr 99g said:


> Well kontiki man , I've always wondered how to put a smiley face at the end of a post. Sometimes it says so much ! I wanted to put one at the end of my last post to you, along with a post replying to John H on a different thread ( immigration) . I have to post a lot of 'likes' as a different form of being jovial (is that spelt right? ) anyway I've think I've mastered it . I didn't realise that the 'code' changes to a' image' later. Anyway I'm digressing welcome on here , it can get a bit 'emotional' at times. You have to be thick skinned or you end up snapping ( like me) cause you can't take it ! I'm still learning have fun and remember , if you have to play with your patio heater don't advertise it !! :lol-053:    Chris



hi chris thanks to your nice reply and your right about hard skin but we,ve been wilding for 8 years now and a caravaner for 15 years so I,m not new to this , never thought twice about the photos and for saying where we go on here people do it all the time on here and where they meet up and I,m glad they tell me I was wrong and put me in place lol as if they would of come to me face to face on site then they would of come unstuck , I,ve learn,t my lesson the hard way and I,ve said i,m sorry to everybody and I know everybody on here mean well and you sound like a great bloke yourself chris , as for the patio heater its gone now ,I now have a cast iron chimerny , only joking campers , anyway chris I hope to hear from you sometime or even meet up who knows kind regard alan.


----------



## shortcircuit (Jan 27, 2013)

Well Kontiki man I thought your pictures were excellent and highlighted exactly what wild camping is about, being social and enjoying yourself.  You say you have being doing this for 8 years so you will be well aware of attitudes perceived or otherwise about parking up.  Never had any problems myself and will continue to do so and if this has the awning out etc so be it, provided I am not upsetting anybody. Unfortunately objections appear to be raised without any real reason other than "don't like it" and that is from residents and MHs


----------



## kontiki man (Jan 27, 2013)

*Not me*

I hope people on hear dont think I drop my waste or rubbish when I wild camp as I take everything home with us as I,ve read a story on here refering to me or have I got it wrong or someone in scarborough may be


----------



## cooljules (Jan 27, 2013)

i had better not goto scarborough though, as i would be accused of dumping rubbish, and thats by just turning up in my van................................

mind you, if i saw that line of bit white camper vans (i did see the little talbot on the end), i wouldnt park too close, i dont think they would want me to be near them in my old black van :-(


----------



## Burtie (Jan 28, 2013)

It don't matter what van you have I'm a great fan of the self build vans and some of them on this site look awesome and the owners should be proud like kontiki man clearly he was doing no harm to anyone so if mh owners want to have awnings out they should be allowed to. i can't see why this upsets the locals or the council and he should be proud to show his pictures. What I say is I bet there is a few of us on here that have seen other motorhomes leaving things lying around when they have gone and some of us have tidied up after they have gone the thing is why should we. Kontiki man sounded upset in one of his posts lastnight and I for one am sorry to him if he took offence to one of my posts I for one don't judge motorhome owners for having a good time


----------



## n brown (Jan 28, 2013)

if we're going to have all these rules and i have to worry about being bollocked by strange MHers for sitting outside my van rather than in it,and not daring to put the awning out to keep the sun or rain off,then something is lost.
what am i missing here? this is like being offended by neighbour's washing lines,or untidy gardens.how is someone sitting in a chair offensive?we all need a sitdown sometimes


----------



## Burtie (Jan 28, 2013)

n brown said:


> if we're going to have all these rules and i have to worry about being bollocked by strange MHers for sitting outside my van rather than in it,and not daring to put the awning out to keep the sun or rain off,then something is lost.
> what am i missing here? this is like being offended by neighbour's washing lines,or untidy gardens.how is someone sitting in a chair offensive?we all need a sitdown sometimes



I totally agree I have never had the luxury of an awning on any of my motorhomes if I did I would more than likely daring to put it up  but we don't make the rules up but yes I love going to Scarborough but have not being able to get there for the last three years so as my van has been laid up. waiting for renovation. the first post I ever saw on this site I thought it was some kind of wind up then more threads appeared so these rules are beyond me and you won't get a straight answer from Scarborough council so there is something missing Scarborough council need dissecting to see what part of their brain don't work


----------



## antiquesam (Jan 28, 2013)

I have to confess that I don't have the awning out while wildcamping, to me a wild camp spot is somewhere to sleep for a night or two. I think that I would be affronted if I saw a m/h parked on Southsea seafront with its canopy out over the pavement.


----------



## Burtie (Jan 28, 2013)

antiquesam said:


> I have to confess that I don't have the awning out while wildcamping, to me a wild camp spot is somewhere to sleep for a night or two. I think that I would be affronted if I saw a m/h parked on Southsea seafront with its canopy out over the pavement.



I have not been there yet but if anything like Scarborough most of the time when I've been it's never been all that full on the seafront especially evening it's practically empty and out the way of residents houses so why do they complain


----------



## kontiki man (Jan 28, 2013)

*thanks to everybody*

thanks  to every one on here for your kind remarks we are not a young couple i am mid fifties and my wife is in her sixties and we have been doing wild camping for eight years we put our awning out and our chairs to be sociable to our neighbours as it was raining and the lady in the motor home next door was celebrating her birthday so she did some sandwiches etc and my wife baked her a birthday cake we were joined by a few other people from other motor homes to celebrate it as this was at night time and a good time was had by all but the party only went on till 9 pm so it was only a short party so we would not disturb any other campers this is the only time my awning was out , i know you have to be carefull when wilding as some locals dont like us so I know what some of the campers mean kind regards to all .:wave:


----------



## Burtie (Jan 28, 2013)

kontiki man said:


> thanks  to every one on here for your kind remarks we are not a young couple i am mid fifties and my wife is in her sixties and we have been doing wild camping for eight years we put our awning out and our chairs to be sociable to our neighbours as it was raining and the lady in the motor home next door was celebrating her birthday so she did some sandwiches etc and my wife baked her a birthday cake we were joined by a few other people from other motor homes to celebrate it as this was at night time and a good time was had by all but the party only went on till 9 pm so it was only a short party so we would not disturb any other campers this is the only time my awning was out , i know you have to be carefull when wilding as some locals dont like us so I know what some of the campers mean kind regards to all .:wave:



Well said kontiki man. and may the discrimination about our motorhomes come to an end
One of these days


----------

